# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητείται ενυδρείο μικρό, 20 - 30 λίτρα

## Eliccaios

Γεια σας. Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος ζητείται ενυδρείο μικρό για χάρισμα. Άμα υπάρχει κάποιος ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μέσω πμ..

  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..

----------


## Eliccaios

Παρακαλω να κλειση το θεμα βρεθηκε ενυδρειο... ευχαριστω.

----------

